# يا ترى احنا لسه زى ما احنا ولا اتغيرنا ؟؟



## Dona Nabil (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*"أَمَا تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّكُمْ هَيْكَلُ اللهِ، وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَسْكُنُ فِيكُمْ؟"​*
*طبعا الايه الجميله دى واضحه ومش محتاجه لشرح ودى حقيقه احنا متفقين عليها 
طيب يا ترى احنا مقدرينها فعلا ؟؟
اكيد انتوا متفقين معايا اننا للاسف كتير بننساها او بنتناساها .. العالم  بيلهينا باشياء كتير وبيأثر فينا  ..  حتى اسلوب كلامنا اوقات مش بيدل  على اننا واعيين لقيمة الروح القدس الساكن فينا
كان قلبى بيفرح خالص لما بسمع من حد غير مسيحى اننا بيبان علينا اننا مسيحيين من طريقة كلامنا وعدم حلفاننا ومن امانتنا ومن ومن ومن 
يا ترى احنا لسه زى ما احنا ولا تغيرنا  ؟؟
 هل احنا فعلا بعدنا عن ربنا  وده سبب التغيير اللى حصلنا ولا برضه هنقول الدنيا هى اللى اتغيرت من حوالينا 
هل بقينا بنخاف اوووى كده من العالم فبقينا  بنتشبه بيه علشان نكسب مرضاة البشر وبنيجى على حق ربنا علينا 
خلاص نسينا ان* *"الرَّبُّ لِي فَلاَ أَخَافُ. مَاذَا يَصْنَعُ بِي الإِنْسَانُ؟"*
*نفسى بجد نرجع لمسيحيتنا للكلمه الصادقه اللى هى عنواننا ..  لامانتنا اللى كانت عهدنا 
نفسى مننساش ان   * *"الاحْتِمَاءُ بِالرَّبِّ خَيْرٌ مِنَ التَّوَكُّلِ عَلَى إِنْسَانٍ" *
*موضوع بقلمى واتمنى اسمع ارائكم 
تحياتى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## My Rock (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: يا ترى احنا لسه زى ما احنا ولا تغيرنا ؟؟*

بحسب نظرتي الشخصية للموضوع, الإنسان المؤمن ينمو في المسيح مع الوقت, و بذلك ثمار الروح تكبر و تظهر أكثر فيه مع الوقت
يعني ما دام الإنسان مُكمل مسيرته للمسيح فالثمار للأفضل, و الهيكل للأقدس.. لكن إن حدث تراجع و إلتهاء في هذا العالم و ملذاته فهذا حال آخر لا اراه مُحتمل مع من ذاق حلاوة المسيح.. شخصياً أرى من الصعب جداً ترك حلاوة المسيح من أجل ملذات هذا العالم..


----------



## just member (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*



هل بقينا بنخاف اوووى كده من العالم فبقينا بنتشبه بيه علشان نكسب مرضاة البشر وبنيجى على حق ربنا علينا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**يااااة قد اية الجملة دى صعبة*
*للأسف يا دونا *
*هيك حالنا*
*ملهيين بحال الدنيا*
*غير واعيين بالمرة انها تزول بكل شهواتها ومافيها*
*دة وصل بينا الحال اننا بقينا نتكلم بلسان العالم*
*اشكرك لطرح ها الموضوع للمناقشة يا دونا*
*اكيد متابع*
*ربنا يبارك محبتك*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع يا دونا
العالم بقي بيخد مننا حياتنا مع الله و بيرمينا في دوامة ملهاش نهاية من العمل و المشغوليات و المشكال و مع الوقت نلاقي نفسنا بعدنا عن الله و بنتحول الي ماكينات للعمل و الاكل و النوم
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*عندك حق يا دونا 
للاسف بتاخدنا الدنيا وبننخدع 
بننخدع بحجات كتير بنفتكرها هتكون سبب في الفرح والسعادة لنا 
مع ان السعادة مش في كل الحجات دي 

السعادة والراحة مع ربنا ومع العشرة مع يسوع والبعد عن كل الاشياء التي لا ترضي صلاح اللة 
ونقول مع بولس اللرسول 

كل الاشياء تحل لي ولكن ليست كل الاشياء توافق

موضوع جيد جدا 

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## grges monir (20 سبتمبر 2009)

فعلا دونا لاسف حصل هبوط  فى تفكييير كثيييير من المسيحيين اليوم
فمثلا حدث اقنتاع كبيير لدى عدد من المسيحين بفكرةالقسمة والنصيب حيث تاثروا بالبيئة المحيطة بهم مع انها بعيدة تماما عن فكر المسيحية وخصوصا فى موضوع الزواج والا رتباط


----------



## Alexander.t (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*بكل تاكيد احنا اتغيرنا*

*ولكن دعينا نطرح بعض الاسباب *

*اولا غياب الوعى الاسرى اى اسره دلوقت معندهاش الوعى الكافى انها تقعد مع ابنائها وكله بيقول اهم حاجه اللقمه *

*الابتعاد عن الكنيسه بحجة الدنيا ومشاغلها*

*اعتقد لو فى ثقافه فينا عن معتقدات الغير سنعرف جيدا معنى المسيحيه والمسيح*

*ميرسى يا دونا على الموضوع الجميل جدا*

​


----------



## العجايبي (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*للاسف اتغيرنا وبسسب بعدنا على ربنا
وحبنا على ماهو حديث فى التكنولوجيا وسيبنا ربنا كاننا ركنا على الرف
تسلمى ايدكى يادونا على الموضوع الحلو ده ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: يا ترى احنا لسه زى ما احنا ولا تغيرنا ؟؟*



my rock قال:


> بحسب نظرتي الشخصية للموضوع, الإنسان المؤمن ينمو في المسيح مع الوقت, و بذلك ثمار الروح تكبر و تظهر أكثر فيه مع الوقت
> يعني ما دام الإنسان مُكمل مسيرته للمسيح فالثمار للأفضل, و الهيكل للأقدس.. لكن إن حدث تراجع و إلتهاء في هذا العالم و ملذاته فهذا حال آخر لا اراه مُحتمل مع من ذاق حلاوة المسيح.. شخصياً أرى من الصعب جداً ترك حلاوة المسيح من أجل ملذات هذا العالم..



*لا تعليق على ردك الرائع يا زعيم
 ربنا يباركك وميررسى على تشريفك موضوعى  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *يااااة قد اية الجملة دى صعبة*
> *للأسف يا دونا *
> *هيك حالنا*
> *ملهيين بحال الدنيا*
> ...



*نورت الموضوع يا جوجو بردك الجميل
ميرررسى وربنا معاك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا دونا
> العالم بقي بيخد مننا حياتنا مع الله و بيرمينا في دوامة ملهاش نهاية من العمل و المشغوليات و المشكال و مع الوقت نلاقي نفسنا بعدنا عن الله و بنتحول الي ماكينات للعمل و الاكل و النوم
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



*عندك حق يا ماجد والسبب الاول فى ده بعدنا عن ربنا وعن حياتنا الكنسيه 
ميرسى على المشاركه وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *عندك حق يا دونا
> للاسف بتاخدنا الدنيا وبننخدع
> بننخدع بحجات كتير بنفتكرها هتكون سبب في الفرح والسعادة لنا
> مع ان السعادة مش في كل الحجات دي
> ...



*جيبتى المفيد يا رجعا
ميرسى يا قمررر
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2009)

grges monir قال:


> فعلا دونا لاسف حصل هبوط  فى تفكييير كثيييير من المسيحيين اليوم
> فمثلا حدث اقنتاع كبيير لدى عدد من المسيحين بفكرةالقسمة والنصيب حيث تاثروا بالبيئة المحيطة بهم مع انها بعيدة تماما عن فكر المسيحية وخصوصا فى موضوع الزواج والا رتباط



*كلام فعلا بيحصل مع الاسف
اتمنى نفوق اكتر لنفسنا ونراجع افعالنا وتصرفاتنا اللى لازم تليق بابونا الملك السماوى 
ميررسى يا  جرجس 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *بكل تاكيد احنا اتغيرنا*
> 
> *ولكن دعينا نطرح بعض الاسباب *
> 
> ...



*نقاط مهمه اللى طرحتها يا بطل 
والحل
لازم نراجع نفسنا ونبعد عن التشبه باولاد  العالم لاننا مش منهم
ميرسى على المرور المميز*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> *للاسف اتغيرنا وبسسب بعدنا على ربنا
> وحبنا على ماهو حديث فى التكنولوجيا وسيبنا ربنا كاننا ركنا على الرف
> تسلمى ايدكى يادونا على الموضوع الحلو ده ربنا يباركك​*



*ميررررسى على مشاركتك معانا يا مينا
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2009)

بالنسبة لأكثريتنا القاعدة اصبحت الارض

مما يعني باننا نسينا بان هناك حياة 

ثانية وقد زرعنا بها الجسم والكون ايضا

لهدف الا  وهو الذهاب الى حيث ذهب هو

كما قال لنا..ووعدنا..

والذي ينمو بالمسيح فان المسيح يصبح

له بمثابة ادمان روحي لا يستطيع الاستغناء عنه..

والعكس ايضا لو تبع الخطيئة ايضا سيعتقد بانه 

انسان سعيد..لكن باعتقادي

سيأتي اليوم الذي يكتشف فيه خطأه..

مشكورة يا دونا

الرب يبارك مجهودك...


----------



## سور (11 نوفمبر 2009)

كتير فعلا بننشغل بالعالم وشهواته
وبننبهر بكل اللى بيحصل فيه
يا ريت كلنا نعتبر الموضوع ده لمبه حمرة تنبهنا 
احنا فين
موضوع رائع
شكرا ليك دونا
الرب معك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

أختنا الكريمه

اولا بشكرك للموضوع الجميل

لكن

كنت بسمع زماااااااااااااان

الناس بيقولوا عننا


بنحب بعض

بنخاف على بعض

مواعيدنا بها الدقه

كنا فعلا 
كما قال الكتاب 

يروا أعمالكم الصالحه فيمجدوا اباكم الذى فى السموات


لكن

تغيرت الكثير من هذه الصفات للأسف

وهذا محتاج لصلاه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> بالنسبة لأكثريتنا القاعدة اصبحت الارض
> 
> مما يعني باننا نسينا بان هناك حياة
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى يا كليمووو على ردك المميز
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2010)

سور قال:


> كتير فعلا بننشغل بالعالم وشهواته
> وبننبهر بكل اللى بيحصل فيه
> يا ريت كلنا نعتبر الموضوع ده لمبه حمرة تنبهنا
> احنا فين
> ...


*
ميرررسى يا سور على مرورك الجميل
ربنا معاكى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> أختنا الكريمه
> 
> اولا بشكرك للموضوع الجميل
> 
> ...



*ربنا قادر يرجعنا زى الاول واحسن كمان
الف شكر على مشاركتك الغاليه
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 يوليو 2018)

للاسف اتغيرنا .....


----------



## soul & life (10 يوليو 2018)

اكيد لازم نكون اتغيرنا


----------

